# Lowcally Famous TT (2nd edition)



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Mk1 tt (lf)*

2002 Audi TT Quattro base 225 Misano Red w/ grey interior

Day one picking up the TT.



















I traded my 2001 6 speed Allroad Stage 2 for it.










The car came pretty built, stage 2+ with a hybrid turbo. The chassis has 215k, and the motor which was swapped has around 110k.













































































































So, all of that including the motor swap was done by the previous owner. I have had the car a little over a week, and managed to bust the oil pan and break the front bumper.










I had the oil pan replaced, and decided to find an S-line front bumper cover. That was ordered today 1/15/15. I also placed an order for a set of 3SDM 0.004 18x9.5 , and air lift from Bag Riders. I will have pictures once they are all installed. 

The car has clear chipping and peeling across the roof and trunk hatch, so the car is getting a respray next week of the OEM Misano red to make it look new. 



















First things I started off with was the suede Nardi Personal Wheel, and brushed weighted shift knob.











Will keep updated as the build progresses.
Lowcally Famous.


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure, why the images won's show from Flickr. Here is my album link.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662990395850


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice! Time to get rid of that massive air filter though. I had that style and they are not that great/efficient. 

Also you should get the black v6 spoiler and do your mid roof black and maybe mirrors, that looks so good on red TT's. :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Nice! Time to get rid of that massive air filter though. I had that style and they are not that great/efficient.
> 
> Also you should get the black v6 spoiler and do your mid roof black and maybe mirrors, that looks so good on red TT's. :thumbup:



whats the problem with the larger air filter??


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> whats the problem with the larger air filter??


" they are not that great/efficient"

Like I said, they aren't as good as a foam filter.



I've ran them both, and a wide range of other intakes. The one that has performed best and given the most G/s throughout the rev range has been my custom mushroom foam filter that was fitted with a velocity stack. 
And that giant intake filter was sub par with just about any other thing you could attach to the MAF housing. Which is why I said he should consider getting something else. 
Those are just my personal finding though.


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Mine (same color) has that exact issue with the clear coat... but much worse. Every time it rains large chunks of it peel off like big thick pieces of mylar or something . I cant wait to strip it down and paint it.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Am I missing something? I don't see any pics in the OP's post...

Also, is the paint issue just on the hood? I have a problem with my hood on my '01, but it's black. I know from seeing the same color TT that it's from not being stored away from the sun, and the aluminum hood transferring heat differently. My car spent five years in Florida with no protection..


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

His pics didn't post right in here but he posted a flikr link above. 

For mine the paint issue is all over . 1/3 of the hood peeled off, around the windshield and the gas filler and on one of the doors just under the window. It's a factory defect with the red paint and clearcoat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks! I was browsing on my phone and I scrolled right past it. I see what you mean now. Mine's not at all similar. What should be black on my hood has been bleached to nearly white in a few spots, so I'm going to need a full respray once I decide to drop that kind of money. 

I like the look of the exhaust!


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> " they are not that great/efficient"
> 
> Like I said, they aren't as good as a foam filter.
> 
> ...


Where did you find the filter? Could you post a link? I noticed that water is spraying up into the engine bay from removing the wheel liner. Does the sponge filter give me any protection from waterlock?


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sniper911 said:


> Mine (same color) has that exact issue with the clear coat... but much worse. Every time it rains large chunks of it peel off like big thick pieces of mylar or something . I cant wait to strip it down and paint it.


Yeah, I think the sun bakes the clear off. I keep trying to peel it off, but not having any luck.


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Thanks! I was browsing on my phone and I scrolled right past it. I see what you mean now. Mine's not at all similar. What should be black on my hood has been bleached to nearly white in a few spots, so I'm going to need a full respray once I decide to drop that kind of money.
> 
> I like the look of the exhaust!


Thank you!


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see any pics in the OP's post...
> 
> Also, is the paint issue just on the hood? I have a problem with my hood on my '01, but it's black. I know from seeing the same color TT that it's from not being stored away from the sun, and the aluminum hood transferring heat differently. My car spent five years in Florida with no protection..


The paint is peeling on the roof, and the hatch. The hood is still fine minus the rock chips.


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Update*

Still can't figure out how to add photos to the page....... 
here is a link of the new stuff.

3SDM 0.04 18x9.5+35 square

Megan Racing RLCA

New Front bumper cover with lower grille to cover the FMIC

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?

I moved the boost gauge to the vent, rewired the radio harness since I lost sound last week. Bought Weather Tech floor mats, and a new radio, but can't get it to work for some reason.. 

If anyone can help with pictures, let me know.


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Johnacharles93 said:


> Yeah, I think the sun bakes the clear off. I keep trying to peel it off, but not having any luck.


This is how bad mine is :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

Moved boost gauge to vent!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry, I just can't let this go any further. You and the other "lowcally" kid with the Macco nightmare of a paint job, really need to stop. Please go buy a FRS and have your way with that. 

Save yourself the money and start off with the FRS, trust me you are only making it worse.:beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Morio said:


> Sorry, I just can't let this go any further. You and the other "lowcally" kid with the Macco nightmare of a paint job, really need to stop. Please go buy a FRS and have your way with that.
> 
> Save yourself the money and start off with the FRS, trust me you are only making it worse.:beer:


:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> Sorry, I just can't let this go any further. You and the other "lowcally" kid with the Macco nightmare of a paint job, really need to stop. Please go buy a FRS and have your way with that.
> 
> Save yourself the money and start off with the FRS, trust me you are only making it worse.:beer:


x2


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Photo Update*

Air, and wheels are installed. Currently looking for rear control arms for a little more camber. The car is is in the shop getting upgraded fuel pump, injectors and a new pump relay.

Will hit the booth next week for a respray.


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Photos wont show*

Here is a link to my Flickr:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/24759765809/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I've never seen clearcoat that bad, its like a piece of laminate


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> I've never seen clearcoat that bad, its like a piece of laminate


Yeah, he has it a lot worse than me.


----------



## portos123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnacharles93 said:


> Air, and wheels are installed. Currently looking for rear control arms for a little more camber. The car is is in the shop getting upgraded fuel pump, injectors and a new pump relay.
> 
> Will hit the booth next week for a respray.




Oh wow i didnt know rear control arms could add more to the natural camber of being aired out......going to be easier fitting my wheels


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

portos123 said:


> Oh wow i didnt know rear control arms could add more to the natural camber of being aired out......going to be easier fitting my wheels


Yeah, you only need one set, not both.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

those foam filters suck ass, have fun cleaning all the foam particles out of your boost piping a year from now


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

L33t A2 said:


> those foam filters suck ass, have fun cleaning all the foam particles out of your boost piping a year from now


Agreed ! I learned that lesson years ago. They deteriorate and break apart. Especially if you're sucking a lot of Air in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Photo Update*


----------



## Johnacharles93 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Here is a link... Photos wont open on my posts for some reason...*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/in3tk7k7n8ad01t/AAB_WplCvHlWm5HcAIc8gtwra?dl=0


----------

